# The lens can't lock focus



## PeacePham (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I have a Canon 85mm f/1.8 and it is a wonderful lens. I can get focus sharp right at f/1.8 for close-up headshot, and I love it for that. The AF was just so accurate. However, after 1.5 year, the lens started acting up. I tried to focus with AF and most of the time, it doesn't work. The focus just goes back and forth, and it never stops to focus on the subject, even when I use the selective focusing dot. If I use the Manual Focus, the red dot and the beep still tell me when I nail the focus right, but when I switch it to AF, the lens just keep focusing back and forth again without stopping to focus on the point.

Does anyone here have the same problem with this lens? And do you guys know how or how much to fix it?

Thank you all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: The lens can't focus*

Sounds like a call to Canon is needed. Repair cost will depend on where in the world you are located.


----------



## TeT (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: The lens can't focus*



PeacePham said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a Canon 85mm f/1.8 and it is a wonderful lens. I can get focus sharp right at f/1.8 for close-up headshot, and I love it for that. The AF was just so accurate. However, after 1.5 year, the lens started acting up. I tried to focus with AF and most of the time, it doesn't work. The focus just goes back and forth, and it never stops to focus on the subject, even when I use the selective focusing dot. If I use the Manual Focus, the red dot and the beep still tell me when I nail the focus right, but when I switch it to AF, the lens just keep focusing back and forth again without stopping to focus on the point.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the communication ribbon to the focus unit.... more common of a problem on zoom lenses for it to wear but not unheard of on small primes... send it to Canon.

If you get it repaired let us know how much and what the problem was...


----------

